# Mommy coming home from work....



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

He was SO happy to see me, he wouldn’t let me put him down ❤


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

You're strong!

That's pure love and trust from your V 😍


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Mom if i make u hold me, you won`t be able to do anything which does not involve me, Vizsla love is just priceless


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

love these comments, so true!!! Thank you


----------

